# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Bussikuvia Kööpenhaminasta

## Lauri Räty

Lomamatkalla oli muutakin tekemistä kuin tutustua Kööpenhaminan joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta tuli kuvattua nähtävyyksien lisäksi bussejakin. 

Kuvakooste Kööpenhaminasta löytyy täältä

----------

